# HP 2100 and Mac OS 10.4 Issue



## ShackeltonEH (Sep 19, 2005)

All,
   I have a Mac Mini with Mac OS 10.4 installed. I am connecrting to a HP LaserJet 2100 printer over our LAN network. The printer is connected to another PC (through the serial port) on the network running Windows. The Windows PC has the printer shared on the network.

   The printer is only a 2100 and not a 2100M. It does not have an ethernet port. I am able to connect to the printer but whenever I try and print I get jibberish. I have updated the driver from HP's website but to no avail.

Please help me to get the Mac to talk to the printer properly.

Thanks in advance,
Shack


----------



## gsahli (Sep 19, 2005)

Try the driver (model choice) HP Laserjet 6 Series, Gimp-Print.


----------



## ShackeltonEH (Oct 3, 2005)

I found the solution to not just the HP LaserJet 2100 but to a lot fo old HP printer drivers for Mac OS X. The following is the website where the driver can be found:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
The list of supported printers can be found at:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/SupportedPrinters.html
 I ahve included the supported list of printers below so that people can find this post when searching for their printers.

Supported Printers
    Apollo P-2100
    Apollo P-2150
    Apollo P-2200
    Apollo P-2250
    Apollo P-2500
    Apollo P-2550
    Apollo P-2600
    Apollo P-2650
    Brother HL-10h
    Brother HL-660
    Brother HL-760
    Brother HL-960
    Brother HL-1050
    Brother HL-1060
    Brother HL-1070
    Brother HL-1250
    Brother HL-1260
    Brother HL-1270N
    Brother HL-1430
    Brother HL-1440
    Brother HL-1450
    Brother HL-1470N
    Brother HL-1650
    Brother HL-1660e
    Brother HL-1670N
    Brother HL-1850
    Brother HL-1870N
    Brother HL-2060
    Brother HL-2400CeN
    Brother HL-2600CN
    Brother HL-3400CN
    Brother HL-3450CN
    Brother HL-5030
    Brother HL-5040
    Brother HL-5050
    Brother HL-5070N
    Brother HL-5140
    Brother HL-5150D
    Brother HL-5170DN
    Canon GP 335
    Canon LBP-430
    Canon LBP-1000
    Canon LBP-1260
    Canon LBP-1760
    Canon imageRunner 330s
    DEC LN17
    Epson AcuLaser C1900
    Epson AcuLaser C1900PS
    Epson AcuLaser C2000
    Epson AcuLaser C2000PS
    Epson AcuLaser C4000
    Epson AcuLaser C4000PS
    Epson AcuLaser C4100
    Epson AcuLaser C4100PS
    Epson AcuLaser C8500
    Epson AcuLaser C8500PS
    Epson AcuLaser C8600
    Epson AcuLaser C8600PS
    Epson EPL-5700
    Epson EPL-5800
    Epson EPL-5800PS
    Epson EPL-5900
    Epson EPL-5900PS
    Epson EPL-6100
    Epson EPL-6100PS
    Epson EPL-N1600
    Epson EPL-N1600PS
    Epson EPL-N2050
    Epson EPL-N2050+
    Epson EPL-N2050PS
    Epson EPL-N2050PS+
    Epson EPL-N2120
    Epson EPL-N2500
    Epson EPL-N2500PS
    Epson EPL-N2750
    Epson EPL-N2750PS
    Fujitsu PrintPartner 10V
    Fujitsu PrintPartner 16DV
    Fujitsu PrintPartner 20W
    Generic PCL 5c Printer
    Generic PCL 5e Printer
    Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer
    HP 2000C
    HP 2500C
    HP 2500CM
    HP Business Inkjet 1100
    HP Business Inkjet 1200
    HP Business Inkjet 2200
    HP Business Inkjet 2230
    HP Business Inkjet 2250
    HP Business Inkjet 2250TN
    HP Business Inkjet 2280
    HP Business Inkjet 2300
    HP Business Inkjet 2600
    HP Business Inkjet 2800
    HP Business Inkjet 3000
    HP Color Inkjet Printer CP1160
    HP Color Inkjet Printer CP1700
    HP Color LaserJet 5
    HP Color LaserJet 5M
    HP Color LaserJet 2500
    HP Color LaserJet 2550
    HP Color LaserJet 3500
    HP Color LaserJet 3550
    HP Color LaserJet 3700
    HP Color LaserJet 4500
    HP Color LaserJet 4550
    HP Color LaserJet 4600
    HP Color LaserJet 4650
    HP Color LaserJet 5000
    HP Color LaserJet 5500
    HP Color LaserJet 5550
    HP Color LaserJet 8500
    HP Color LaserJet 8550GN
    HP Color LaserJet 9500
    HP ColorLaserJet 9500 MFP
    HP DesignJet ColorPro CAD
    HP DeskJet 350C
    HP DeskJet 400
    HP DeskJet 420C
    HP DeskJet 450
    HP DeskJet 500
    HP DeskJet 500C
    HP DeskJet 505J Plus
    HP DeskJet 510
    HP DeskJet 520
    HP DeskJet 540C
    HP DeskJet 600
    HP DeskJet 610C
    HP DeskJet 610CL
    HP DeskJet 612C
    HP DeskJet 630C
    HP DeskJet 632C
    HP DeskJet 640C
    HP DeskJet 648C
    HP DeskJet 656C
    HP DeskJet 660C
    HP DeskJet 670C
    HP DeskJet 670TV
    HP DeskJet 672C
    HP DeskJet 680C
    HP DeskJet 682C
    HP DeskJet 690C
    HP DeskJet 692C
    HP DeskJet 693C
    HP DeskJet 694C
    HP DeskJet 695C
    HP DeskJet 697C
    HP DeskJet 810C
    HP DeskJet 812C
    HP DeskJet 815C
    HP DeskJet 816C
    HP DeskJet 825C
    HP DeskJet 830C
    HP DeskJet 832C
    HP DeskJet 840C
    HP DeskJet 841C
    HP DeskJet 842C
    HP DeskJet 843C
    HP DeskJet 845C
    HP DeskJet 850C
    HP DeskJet 855C
    HP DeskJet 870C
    HP DeskJet 880C
    HP DeskJet 882C
    HP DeskJet 890C
    HP DeskJet 895C
    HP DeskJet 916C
    HP DeskJet 920C
    HP DeskJet 930C
    HP DeskJet 932C
    HP DeskJet 933C
    HP DeskJet 934C
    HP DeskJet 935C
    HP DeskJet 940C
    HP DeskJet 948C
    HP DeskJet 950C
    HP DeskJet 952C
    HP DeskJet 955C
    HP DeskJet 957C
    HP DeskJet 959C
    HP DeskJet 960C
    HP DeskJet 970C
    HP DeskJet 975C
    HP DeskJet 980C
    HP DeskJet 990C
    HP DeskJet 995C
    HP DeskJet 1100C
    HP DeskJet 1120C
    HP DeskJet 1125C
    HP DeskJet 1200C
    HP DeskJet 1220C
    HP DeskJet 1600C
    HP DeskJet 3320
    HP DeskJet 3325
    HP DeskJet 3420
    HP DeskJet 3425
    HP DeskJet 3520
    HP DeskJet 3528
    HP DeskJet 3535
    HP DeskJet 3550
    HP DeskJet 3558
    HP DeskJet 3650
    HP DeskJet 3658
    HP DeskJet 3668
    HP DeskJet 3740
    HP DeskJet 3810
    HP DeskJet 3816
    HP DeskJet 3820
    HP DeskJet 3822
    HP DeskJet 3840
    HP DeskJet 3845
    HP DeskJet 5150
    HP DeskJet 5158
    HP DeskJet 5160
    HP DeskJet 5550
    HP DeskJet 5551
    HP DeskJet 5650
    HP DeskJet 5652
    HP DeskJet 5670
    HP DeskJet 5740
    HP DeskJet 5850
    HP DeskJet 6122
    HP DeskJet 6127
    HP DeskJet 6520
    HP DeskJet 6540
    HP DeskJet 6600
    HP DeskJet 6800
    HP DeskJet 6840
    HP DeskJet 9300
    HP DeskJet 9600
    HP DeskJet 9800
    HP LaserJet 4
    HP LaserJet 4 Plus
    HP LaserJet 4L
    HP LaserJet 4M
    HP LaserJet 4ML
    HP LaserJet 4P
    HP LaserJet 4Si
    HP LaserJet 4V
    HP LaserJet 4V/4LJ Pro
    HP LaserJet 5
    HP LaserJet 5L
    HP LaserJet 5M
    HP LaserJet 5MP
    HP LaserJet 5P
    HP LaserJet 5Si
    HP LaserJet 6
    HP LaserJet 6L
    HP LaserJet 6MP
    HP LaserJet 6P
    HP LaserJet 1010
    HP LaserJet 1012
    HP LaserJet 1015
    HP LaserJet 1100
    HP LaserJet 1100A
    HP LaserJet 1150
    HP LaserJet 1160
    HP LaserJet 1200
   HP LaserJet 1220
    HP LaserJet 1300
    HP LaserJet 1320
    HP LaserJet 2100
    HP LaserJet 2100M
    HP LaserJet 2200
    HP LaserJet 2300
    HP LaserJet 2410
    HP LaserJet 2420
    HP LaserJet 2430
    HP LaserJet 3015
    HP LaserJet 3020
    HP LaserJet 3030
    HP LaserJet 3200
    HP LaserJet 3200m
    HP LaserJet 3200se
    HP LaserJet 3300 MFP
    HP LaserJet 3310 MFP
    HP LaserJet 3320 MFP
    HP LaserJet 3320N MFP
    HP LaserJet 3330 MFP
    HP LaserJet 3380
    HP LaserJet 4000
    HP LaserJet 4050
    HP LaserJet 4100
    HP LaserJet 4200
    HP LaserJet 4250
    HP LaserJet 4300
    HP LaserJet 4345 mfp
    HP LaserJet 4350
    HP LaserJet 5000
    HP LaserJet 5100
    HP LaserJet 8000
    HP LaserJet 8100
    HP LaserJet 8150
    HP LaserJet 9000
    HP LaserJet 9000 MFP
    HP LaserJet 9040 MFP
    HP LaserJet 9050
    HP LaserJet 9050 MFP
    HP LaserJet 9055 MFP
    HP LaserJet 9065 MFP
    HP Mopier 240
    HP Mopier 320
    HP OfficeJet
    HP OfficeJet 300
    HP OfficeJet 330
    HP OfficeJet 350
    HP OfficeJet 500
    HP OfficeJet 520
    HP OfficeJet 570
    HP OfficeJet 580
    HP OfficeJet 590
    HP OfficeJet 600
    HP OfficeJet 610
    HP OfficeJet 625
    HP OfficeJet 630
    HP OfficeJet 635
    HP OfficeJet 700
    HP OfficeJet 710
    HP OfficeJet 720
    HP OfficeJet 725
    HP OfficeJet 4100
    HP OfficeJet 4105
    HP OfficeJet 4110
    HP OfficeJet 4115
    HP OfficeJet 4200
    HP OfficeJet 5105
    HP OfficeJet 5110
    HP OfficeJet 5110xi
    HP OfficeJet 5500
    HP OfficeJet 6100
    HP OfficeJet 6105
    HP OfficeJet 6110
    HP OfficeJet 6150
    HP OfficeJet 6200
    HP OfficeJet 7100
    HP OfficeJet 7110
    HP OfficeJet 7130
    HP OfficeJet 7140
    HP OfficeJet 7200
    HP OfficeJet 7300
    HP OfficeJet 7400
    HP OfficeJet 9100
    HP OfficeJet D125
    HP OfficeJet D135
    HP OfficeJet D145
    HP OfficeJet D155
    HP OfficeJet G55
    HP OfficeJet G85
    HP OfficeJet G95
    HP OfficeJet K60
    HP OfficeJet K60xi
    HP OfficeJet K80
    HP OfficeJet K80xi
    HP OfficeJet LX
    HP OfficeJet Pro 1150C
    HP OfficeJet Pro 1170C
    HP OfficeJet Pro 1175C
    HP OfficeJet R40
    HP OfficeJet R45
    HP OfficeJet R60
    HP OfficeJet R65
    HP OfficeJet R80
    HP OfficeJet T45
    HP OfficeJet T65
    HP OfficeJet V40
    HP OfficeJet V40xi
    HP PSC 370
    HP PSC 380
    HP PSC 500
    HP PSC 750
    HP PSC 750xi
    HP PSC 950
    HP PSC 950xi
    HP PSC 1100
    HP PSC 1110
    HP PSC 1200
    HP PSC 1205
    HP PSC 1210
    HP PSC 1300
    HP PSC 1310
    HP PSC 1600
    HP PSC 2110
    HP PSC 2150
    HP PSC 2170
    HP PSC 2175
    HP PSC 2210
    HP PSC 2300
    HP PSC 2350
    HP PSC 2400
    HP PSC 2500
    HP PhotoSmart 140
    HP PhotoSmart 240
    HP PhotoSmart 320
    HP PhotoSmart 370
    HP PhotoSmart 2600
    HP PhotoSmart 2700
    HP PhotoSmart 7150
    HP PhotoSmart 7260
    HP PhotoSmart 7268
    HP PhotoSmart 7345
    HP PhotoSmart 7350
    HP PhotoSmart 7400
    HP PhotoSmart 7550
    HP PhotoSmart 7660
    HP PhotoSmart 7760
    HP PhotoSmart 7960
    HP PhotoSmart 8100
    HP PhotoSmart 8400
    HP PhotoSmart 8700
    HP PhotoSmart P100
    HP PhotoSmart P130
    HP PhotoSmart P230
    HP PhotoSmart P1000
    HP PhotoSmart P1100
    HP PhotoSmart P1115
    HP PhotoSmart P1215
    HP PhotoSmart P1218
    HP PhotoSmart P1315
    HP e-printer e20
    IBM Infoprint 12
    IBM Page Printer 3112
    Infotec 4651 MF
    Kyocera FS-600
    Kyocera FS-600 (KPDL-2)
    Kyocera FS-680
    Kyocera FS-800
    Kyocera FS-1000
    Kyocera FS-1000+
    Kyocera FS-1010
    Kyocera FS-1050
    Kyocera FS-1200
    Kyocera FS-1600
    Kyocera FS-1600+
    Kyocera FS-1700
    Kyocera FS-1700+
    Kyocera FS-1750
    Kyocera FS-1800
    Kyocera FS-1800+
    Kyocera FS-1900
    Kyocera FS-3600
    Kyocera FS-3600+
    Kyocera FS-3700
    Kyocera FS-3700+
    Kyocera FS-3750
    Kyocera FS-3800
    Kyocera FS-5800C
    Kyocera FS-5900C
    Kyocera FS-6500
    Kyocera FS-6500+
    Kyocera FS-6700
    Kyocera FS-7000
    Kyocera FS-7000+
    Kyocera FS-8000C
    Kyocera FS-9000
    Kyocera FS-9100DN
    Kyocera FS-9500DN
    Kyocera KM-1530
    Kyocera KM-1810
    Kyocera KM-2030
    Kyocera KM-2530
    Kyocera KM-3530
    Kyocera KM-4230
    Kyocera KM-4530
    Kyocera KM-5230
    Kyocera KM-5530
    Kyocera KM-6230
    Lexmark Optra E
    Lexmark Optra E+
    Minolta PagePro 6
    Minolta PagePro 6e
    Minolta PagePro 6ex
    Minolta PagePro 8
    Minolta PagePro 1100
    NEC SuperScript 660i
    NEC SuperScript 1800
    Okidata OL410e
    Okidata OL810ex
    Okidata Okipage 6e
    Okidata Okipage 6ex
    Okidata Okipage 8p
    Okidata Okipage 10e
    Okidata Okipage 10ex
    Okidata Okipage 14ex
    Okidata Super 6e
    Ricoh Aficio 220
    Ricoh Aficio 401
    Ricoh Aficio 700
    Samsung ML-85
    Samsung ML-1250
    Samsung ML-1450
    Samsung ML-1450PS
    Samsung ML-1650
    Samsung ML-1651N
    Samsung ML-1750
    Samsung ML-2150
    Samsung ML-2150PS
    Samsung ML-2151N
    Samsung ML-2151NPS
    Samsung ML-2152W
    Samsung ML-2152WPS
    Samsung ML-2550
    Samsung ML-2551N
    Samsung ML-2552W
    Samsung ML-4600
    Samsung ML-5000a
    Samsung ML-6000/6100
    Samsung ML-7000/7000P/7000N
    Samsung ML-7050
    Samsung ML-7300
    Samsung ML-7300N
    Samsung QL-5100A
    Samsung QL-6050
    Sharp AR-161
    Sony IJP-V100
    Xerox Able 1406
    Xerox DocuPrint 4508


----------



## ruthmoscovitch (Feb 12, 2009)

I downloaded the recommended linux software, but the printer still won't work - when I hit the print button, the document spools as if being sent to the printer, but then disappears.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2009)

Download and install Gutenprint for Mac OS X:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php

If you check under the link for supported printers, you'll see the HP LaserJet 2100 listed as being supported.


----------



## ruthmoscovitch (Feb 12, 2009)

The printer I am trying to use with my MacBookAir is an HP K80 Officejet.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 12, 2009)

ruthmoscovitch said:


> The printer I am trying to use with my MacBookAir is an HP K80 Officejet.



It's listed there as supported as well.


----------



## jezeuspr (Feb 13, 2009)

If all else fails, www.printer.com can advise you on a great new printer. =) There is a lot of camparison information and details on ink.

Cheers!

Eric Rivas


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 13, 2009)

jezeuspr said:


> If all else fails, www.printer.com can advise you on a great new printer. =) There is a lot of camparison information and details on ink.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Eric Rivas



Forgive me, but this reeks of a spam post.  Have you asked for permission from the forum admin to post this link (especially being that it's your first post on this site)?  It's part of the board rules.

All of the printers mentioned in this thread are supported by Gutenprint for Mac OS X.  Thus, there is no need for a new printer, unless the printer is damaged one way or another.


----------

